

Why you should pay attention to Brazil’s ‘San Pedro Valley’ - edmarferreira
http://thenextweb.com/la/2011/12/05/why-you-should-pay-attention-to-brazils-san-pedro-valley/

======
lucasarruda
Very good article!! I like the fact it shows a lot of initiatives we are
having in Belo Horizonte.

------
eusouomatt
awesome!!

------
tomasduarte
great!

